# Wierd black spots on fins



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay well i was just looking at Fishy. Like very closely lol. So i noticed on his tail fins and the fins that hang down,i see wierd black spots. Almost in a line it seems like. Not sure what that is. Also i can see some kinda redness in the bottom fins,but only on one side. I do have one pic where you can see the black spots,i gotta play with picasa though so i can zoom it and you can see it. I couldnt get a pic of the redness though. Ill work on getting a pic up but for now,any ideas?? Thanks!!


----------



## mitcore (Apr 5, 2008)

i can see the spots, 
have you done anything different to his tank lately?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmm...not really other than water changes and adding new fake plants.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm...I have no idea what that could be. Is he acting normal? If so, just keep an eye on him and see if anything changes.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yah he seems normal. Chasing my finger,flaring,eating. From what i read online it could parasitic. I did buy that jungle labs lifeguard yesterday,think it would help any? I also have aquarium salt. Other than that i read online to do like massive water changes cause these worms can live in the gravel and hard to get rid of. I hope its not that! Urgh...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its good that you have the lifeguard just in case. I walked to Petsmart this morning and I looked at the cories.  They had albino cories, emerald cories and peppered cories. They were so cute!! They had a gravel substrate but it was the small, pebbly kind. They were fun to watch.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hehehe yup! They are all cool lol...There is a medicated fish food as well...anti-parasites...guess i gotta see my lfs will be any help lol...usually arent..sigh


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim is trying the antiparasitic food for her fish right now.I got an airstone to try in my tank today but I need a check valve for it. Didn't know that til I got home and read the directions. They don't tell you stuff like that at the lfs.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Grr dont ya hate that?? Well what i read for now to try is water changes ,sometimes it can clear up on its own. Ill try that for awhile see if he looks any better. If not ill try something else. I gotta change Morados water too...been a few days...sorry for breaking up ya bubble nest again! Lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I pmed kim and aunt kymmie lol see if they have any ideas...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know if it's just me but the only dark spots I see in his fins looks to be like his coloring. Do you some other pics you can post? You say he's behaving normally. Is he eating as usual? If it was my betta (and it's not!) I wouldn't medicate for anything just yet. Can you post another pic that more clearly defines these "dark spots"?

PS. I have an "orangey" colored betta and he has some red looking dots (similar in pattern to your dark dots) and it's just his coloring.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmm okay...yeah lemme try and find another pic for you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope it turns out to be just his coloring.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yah so far everythings been their coloring haha...so thatd be a good thing...i still looking for a good one so you can see it..


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

is that any better lol...dunno why his front finnage there looks all red..doesnt look that way in person! Guess the flash messes with fish colors or sumtin...










theres another one i found from a month ago...so maybe it is coloring?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

To me that looks like his coloring. If it was my fish I would not be worried. If he starts behaving any differently that's when I would become concerned. He's a pretty fish!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you so much Kym! See the one time i dont worry over something,it will be something!! haha..so yeah..once again its coloring woot! Im still getting the hang of this fish thing....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He IS pretty!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have several with that coloring 

As for the redness (is it the small red spot near his body and his bottom fin?), I can tell you that a lot of bettas develop a red "wash" on their fins. It's just their genetics and nothing to worry about.

Just so you know, external parasites such as ick and velvet will show up as white spots or a yellow dusting respectively. Internal parasites can be diagnosed by a number of symptoms including loss of weight, listlessness, white stringy feces, etc. There are also some external parasites such as flukes that you will actually be able to see hanging off your fish...yuck! I'm very glad that your fish does not appear to have any of those!

Hehe, you seem to be like me. I'm always checking my fish to make sure they are all "normal". Everyone just thinks I'm neurotic, but I'd rather be safe than sorry! It's good that you care so much about your fish


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep i agree with all. just his coloring


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

oooh okay! Phew!! As is he is my first betta i had no clue that was a coloring type thing. Thank you kim! Even with my pandas im like okay where is all four of you! I dont stop looking till i can see all four haha...ones always hiding on me! Lil boogers...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I understand you on the "counting to make sure everybody is there" issue. When I'm trying to account for my otos in their planted tank I usually give up after five minutes. Luckily for you pandas are easier to count. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We tend to get paranoid when we can't see all our babies.lol I'm glad the cnsensus is that its just his color


----------

